# Avant Labs Questions



## eajcb (May 11, 2004)

I'm fairly new to these boards and have some questions about Avant Labs products. First, is SesaThin. Is SesaThin a good product? Anyone try it yet and have results? Second is that I see a lot about their HEAT product, but cannot find it anywhere. Is it still available and if not when will they get more in??


----------



## Monolith (May 11, 2004)

I think there are three people currently using Sesathin on this board.  Me, Jodi, and Pepper.  There might be more, but thats all i can think of.  We're all logging our results in the journal forum, so check them out.


----------



## topolo (May 11, 2004)

i am using both of them along with ab solved and have yet to see any results, i am going on week 4


----------



## Jodi (May 11, 2004)

Fitigirl is using both with excellent results, moreso than most.

I'm using both and have approx. lost 4lbs fat and that was with cheating every weekend.  I've found sesathin to really help keeping fat gain to a min. while cheating.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 11, 2004)

SesaThin and H.E.A.T. Stack are only for sale directly from avantlabs.com, as they have yet to be fully released (we are waiting on final bottles, caps, and labels).  But the prices are discounted accordingly.

They will be available at your favorite on-line shop in 3-5 weeks.


----------



## topolo (May 11, 2004)

I'm stunned that Jodi had good results with products from Avant. What a shock!!


----------



## Jodi (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by topolo *_
> I'm stunned that Jodi had good results with products from Avant. What a shock!!


You know what.............I suggest you stop stalking my posts NOW!


----------



## aggies1ut (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by topolo *_
> I'm stunned that Jodi had good results with products from Avant. What a shock!!


----------



## BUSTINOUT (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> You know what...............now you can fuck off!  I suggest you stop stalking my posts NOW!



LOL.  Don't let it get to you Jodi.


----------



## Jodi (May 11, 2004)

I have asked him nicely to stop his shit and he continues.


----------



## Pepper (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by topolo *_
> I'm stunned that Jodi had good results with products from Avant. What a shock!!



This crap is getting old.
[IMG2]http://pepperhorton.home.mindspring.com/smilies/stfu.gif[/IMG2]


----------



## topolo (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> You know what...............now you can fuck off!  I suggest you stop stalking my posts NOW!




Go to hell! I could care less what you suggest, I will say what i want. You are nothing but a schill and unlike Twin Peak you don't offer a balanced perspective.

This is America and I have a right to expose your bias to the unsuspecting public!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spottieottie (May 11, 2004)

haha I knew if it had to do with avant products, topolo and jodi would be on the board


----------



## kuso (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by topolo *_
> This is America and I have a right to expose your bias to the unsuspecting public!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Shit....I didn't know the www in the site address stood for America 

Now plrease STFU and stop your stalking.


----------



## ZECH (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by topolo *_
> Go to hell! I could care less what you suggest, I will say what i want. You are nothing but a schill and unlike Twin Peak you don't offer a balanced perspective.
> 
> This is America and I have a right to expose your bias to the unsuspecting public!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Just because she's a mod for Avant automatically makes her biased? What is it with everyone that has something against someone for just having an affiliation with a company? I'm sure no one could figure it out since she has a BIG logo in her sig. Get over it........


----------



## Jodi (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by topolo *_
> Go to hell! I could care less what you suggest, I will say what i want. You are nothing but a schill and unlike Twin Peak you don't offer a balanced perspective.
> 
> This is America and I have a right to expose your bias to the unsuspecting public!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Duh - I am a mod there.    Of course I am a bit biased.  Freaking idiot, guess my sig isn't big enough eh?  

You have saved the world, feel better?  

Also, just for the record, I've been reporting great results with Avant products long before I ever became a mod at Avant.  There is a thread somewhere that discusses my results with Absolved and a few other products a good 6-9 months before I ever started to mod at Avant.


----------



## Monolith (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by topolo *_
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Agreed!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 12, 2004)

eajcb -- to get back to your question, Jodi's right -- I use both and have had nothing but good to say about  both products.

I need to get my booty on the ball actually and order more SesaThin as I have finished my bottle.  
***Which reminds me, I have my first blood work done tomorrow morning since being on the SesaThin and I'm very interested in what it has done for my cholesterol levels.  So we shall see.

I don't get much time to follow many others' journals, so I don't know what Pepper and Mono's results have been from it, but I know Jodi likes it.

If you decide to try them, please let us know.  Now.....on to the Avant Labs site to order more...>>>>>>


----------



## topolo (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Shit....I didn't know the www in the site address stood for America
> 
> Now plrease STFU and stop your stalking.



you stfu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will say what I want! And your comment is idiotic and makes no sense.


----------



## topolo (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Just because she's a mod for Avant automatically makes her biased? What is it with everyone that has something against someone for just having an affiliation with a company? I'm sure no one could figure it out since she has a BIG logo in her sig. Get over it........





No DG she is biased becuase she offers nothing but great opinions of avant labs............even Dante and Twin Peak were fair in their analysis. She is not!!!!!!!!!!!! Also she is irritable and can't take a joke!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## topolo (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Duh - I am a mod there.    Of course I am a bit biased.  Freaking idiot, guess my sig isn't big enough eh?
> 
> You have saved the world, feel better?
> ...




So because you are a mod there that means that you cant be fair and offer other viewpoints? Because you are a mod you cant take a joke and have to respond with vulgarity? You are a schill and a joke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And you are the freakin idiot!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kuso (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by topolo *_
> you stfu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will say what I want!




I think you misread the entrance requirement when you joined as it says you need to be over 13 years old.


----------



## topolo (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I think you misread the entrance requirement when you joined as it says you need to be over 13 years old.




I think it says you must have a higher degree than a G.E.D. How did you get in???


----------



## kuso (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by topolo *_
> I think it says you must have a higher degree than a G.E.D. How did you get in???



Oh how funny.....i expect your IQ matches your level of humour.....both of which are no doubt lower than Jodi`s sperm count.

Now go stalk somewhere else.


----------



## Monolith (May 12, 2004)

this thread =


----------



## Jodi (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by topolo *_
> So because you are a mod there that means that you cant be fair and offer other viewpoints? Because you are a mod you cant take a joke and have to respond with vulgarity? You are a schill and a joke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And you are the freakin idiot!!!!!!!!!!!


LMAO!  

Yeah, all I do is post stuff about Avant, that's why Prince made me a mod here at IM.  You got it, I offer no other advice to anyone here.  

Maybe if you stopped stalking my Avant posts you'd see the mass posts I've made in helping others.

Dork!  You have no idea that you have really made yourself look like such an moron.


----------



## Var (May 12, 2004)

I just have to say that this post is VASTLY more entertaining than anything else I've seen here tonight!!!


----------



## Spottieottie (May 12, 2004)

I have heard nothing but good reviews of products by Avant from outside sources.  You can quote me saying that I am not a rep for Avant  and yes this is the most entertaining thread I have seen since joining.


----------



## Spottieottie (May 12, 2004)

Okay maybe not all but why can't we all just get along?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 12, 2004)

Shill.  noun  (plural shills) pretended customer or gambler: somebody who pretends to be an interested customer or gambler in order to lure others into buying or gambling.

Topolo, your comments are truly out of line.  Normally, you pride yourself on critical thinking, and fact digging.  Here you have seemingly latched on to an obvious an well known fact, and decided to attempt to belittle or discredit someone.

You think Jodi gives out bad advice, or misinformation when it comes to Avant Labs products, why not simply call to attention her bias, rather than attack her integrity?

You think you have unmasked outright fraud?  Cease the name calling and present the evidence.  What have you established?  To date, nada.  You have name called, and used a ton of exclamation marks.

Are you honestly surprised that Jodi, a respected member of this community who spends tons of her personal time on this board for the sole purpose of helping others, got a little upset when you called her integrity into question, repeatedly?

You act like you have unearthed a government secret.  Is it any surprise Jodi has a ???bias????  She is personal friends with every member of Avant, especially me.  She is a moderator of the female section of our board.  She has, on occasion, received free product.  She has a custom signature _used in every single post_ that was made for her by Avant, and it contains the Avant logo.  She has tested Avant products pre-market.

Shocker.

By the way, does a bias mean that you should ignore or discount feedback?  No, it simply means you should factor that bias in, when evaluating advise.  Indeed, anyone who knows Jodi knows that she is above all else, honest.  She talk a lot about Avant products because, frankly, she has used them all, understands their mechanisms, and how they should be used, and has experienced positive results with all/most of them. 

Jodi has not pretended (a key aspect of the term ???shill???) to be anything that she is not.  She has not hidden her affiliation with Avant.  Though she is not a company rep, every post she makes displays the Avant logo.

Come back when you have found Bigfoot.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 12, 2004)




----------



## topolo (May 12, 2004)

what a shock all of my replies were deleted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arnold (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by topolo *_
> what a shock all of my replies were deleted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



you better go back and re-read the thread, cause that is not true.


----------



## topolo (May 12, 2004)

well at least  two of them are missing. It is very unfortunate.


----------



## PreMier (May 12, 2004)

Maybe you shouldnt speak?  I dont think Prince agreed with you 

I saw the last post, and IMO you took it a bit far.


----------



## topolo (May 12, 2004)

well I guess using the f-word (like jodi did isnt going too far then?)


----------



## topolo (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Maybe you shouldnt speak?  I dont think Prince agreed with you




and by the way this is very funny.............lmao.......see jodi this is how you take a joke.


----------



## PreMier (May 12, 2004)

Yes, she did tell you to fuck off.  But that is WAY different than what you wrote.  You did a personal attack.


----------



## Arnold (May 12, 2004)

let's get the thread back on track please.


----------



## topolo (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Robert DiMaggio *_
> let's get the thread back on track please.




fair enough Rob..........this will be my last post on this thread...........provided nobody else pops off..........ok..........I will let it go per your request, as long as they do.


----------



## tucker01 (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> eajcb -- to get back to your question, Jodi's right -- I use both and have had nothing but good to say about  both products.
> 
> I need to get my booty on the ball actually and order more SesaThin as I have finished my bottle.
> ...



Bump Fitgirl70,

Any word on your blood work after your sesathin dosing?

Thanks
IAin


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 20, 2004)

Thanks for the reminder IAin.....I actually have my bloodwork done tomorrow morning....I'll have results probably Monday.  I wasn't able to get it done on Monday due to scheduling conflicts.


----------



## dsade (Jun 11, 2004)

Bump on the Cholesterol test

I had another tester that started at 320, and was down to 210 (cholesterol, not weight) at the end of 6 weeks on standard Sesathin dosing.

I am waiting for her to send me the test printout, so I can scan and post them.


----------



## arbntmare (Jul 14, 2004)

any new results?


----------



## arbntmare (Jul 14, 2004)

btw what is SesaThin made from.. ingridents? i want to see some pubmed results if they are aval


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 14, 2004)

Sesamin  

here is a sample from pubmed I just found

Interaction of dietary fat types and sesamin on hepatic fatty acid oxidation in rats.

Ide T, Hong DD, Ranasinghe P, Takahashi Y, Kushiro M, Sugano M.

Laboratory of Nutritional Biochemistry, Division of Food Functionality, National Food Research Institute, 2-1-12 Kannondai, Tsukuba 305-8642, Japan.

The interaction of sesamin, one of the most abundant lignans in sesame seed, and types of dietary fats affecting hepatic fatty acid oxidation was examined in rats. Rats were fed purified experimental diets supplemented with 0% or 0.2% sesamin (1:1 mixture of sesamin and episesamin), and containing 8% of either palm, safflower or fish oil for 15 days. Among the groups fed sesamin-free diets, the activity of various fatty acid oxidation enzymes was higher in rats fed fish oil than in those fed palm and safflower oils. Dietary sesamin increased enzyme activities in all groups of rats given different fats. The extent of the increase depended on dietary fat type, and a diet containing sesamin and fish oil in combination appeared to increase many of these parameters synergistically. In particular, the peroxisomal palmitoyl-CoA oxidation rate and acyl-CoA oxidase activity levels were much higher in rats fed sesamin and fish oil in combination than in animals fed sesamin and palm or safflower oil in combination. Analyses of mRNA levels revealed that a diet containing sesamin and fish oil increased the gene expression of various peroxisomal fatty acid oxidation enzymes and PEX11alpha, a peroxisomal membrane protein, in a synergistic manner while it increased the gene expression of mitochondrial fatty acid oxidation enzymes and microsomal cytochrome P-450 IV A1 in an additive manner. It was concluded that a diet containing sesamin and fish oil in combination synergistically increased hepatic fatty acid oxidation primarily through up-regulation of the gene expression of peroxisomal fatty acid oxidation enzymes.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 14, 2004)

Go to their website and read the writeup.


----------



## topolo (Jul 14, 2004)

maybe someone here could post a link to it


----------



## Arnold (Jul 14, 2004)

topolo, will you please shut up and stop badgering Jody about Avant supplements, it's getting old I am not going to put up with it any longer.


----------



## arbntmare (Jul 14, 2004)

jodi ... on the web site i have only seen a write up that explains it as "super fish oil" which doesn't really help me much. i wanted to know the ingridents.. unless i am loooking at the wrong thing


----------



## topolo (Jul 14, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> topolo, will you please shut up and stop badgering Jody about Avant supplements, it's getting old I am not going to put up with it any longer.




She is the one badgering me and please don't tell me to shut up Rob.


----------



## redspy (Jul 14, 2004)

Can't we just lock this thread before it gets any worst?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 14, 2004)

topolo said:
			
		

> She is the one badgering me and please don't tell me to shut up Rob.



shut up, respond again and you're banned.


----------



## topolo (Jul 14, 2004)

Check your pm Rob


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 15, 2004)

arbntmare said:
			
		

> jodi ... on the web site i have only seen a write up that explains it as "super fish oil" which doesn't really help me much. i wanted to know the ingridents.. unless i am loooking at the wrong thing



As stated above, the ingredient is sesamin, hence the name = SesaThin???.


----------



## arbntmare (Jul 15, 2004)

ah makes sense now.. now let me go make my own brand.. just kidding


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 26, 2005)

BUMP the beef!!!!!!!!!!!   was topolo ever banned?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 26, 2005)

juggernaut2005 said:
			
		

> was topolo ever banned?



no.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 26, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> no.




  hey rob.. gonna have any anabolic matrix specials soon??


----------

